# Springfield xd45 vs Glock 21 vs FNP45



## Rob_Watson (Jan 17, 2012)

Which would you buy and why?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

The Glock or the FNP, they both have barrels that sit low enough that muzzle flip is not a problem and you will get back on target for a quick second shot.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

The Glock but it is my brand and what I am use to using. :mrgreen:


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Without question the FNP45. In fact I was just drooling over one the other day!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a FNP 9 mm










And I love the gun ...

I shoot a friends FN .45 and it is a dream .

I just don't need another .45 or I'd get one for sure.

:smt1099


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

All good guns I would be in a toss up betwene the Glock and XD. The XD comes with more things. The XD to me just feels a tad bit better, though I don't like the grip safety. I do, however, like that you can customize a Glock more to fit your personaility if that is your thing. No experience with the FN's other than hold them. Another to consider is the M&P. Another great gun. To me it just feels better, which relates to me shooting better.

Cant really go wrong with any of them to be honest.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Brevard13 said:


> All good guns I would be in a toss up betwene the Glock and XD. The XD comes with more things. The XD to me just feels a tad bit better, though I don't like the grip safety. I do, however, like that you can customize a Glock more to fit your personaility if that is your thing. No experience with the FN's other than hold them. Another to consider is the M&P. Another great gun. To me it just feels better, which relates to me shooting better.
> 
> Cant really go wrong with any of them to be honest.


Same here on the XD. I owned 2. My first was a 4" second was a tactical 5". I like thf angle of th grip better than a glock. The grip safety never bothered me as i like 1911s too. 
My oldest son was 15 when i bought my first one, he had shot my 357 magnum and my Beretta 9mm several times with me but NEVER a 45 in any model, so being in New Mexico we could shoot outin thd mesa behind the house. So i set up like 3-4 Gatorade bottles full of sand and we walked back about 10-12 paces and i bet him 5$ he couldnt knock the cap off of one. So on the FIRST shot he did! Then the lil peckerwood shot the lids off of 2 more just to prove the first one wasnt an accident!

This was just with junky ball ammo and it was actually kinda windy! Now with a 9mm or a 38 spl i can see that, as i am veey accurate with those, or even my 44. Im a pretty good shot, but a 45 hadnt ever beenmy favorite load for accuracy, just for self defense under 20 yards. But after owning that XD i have never felt that way since. AND if you want a little extra punch it feeds +Ps just fine. (Personally i feel if you want a 200 gr round to move at 1200+ fps, buy a 44 magnum, but thats why i sold my 1911 n bought my Redhawk...but to each his own) the 5" tactical model i bought was great too, but i didnt see much difference.

I never bought a Glock because the price used to be so high. And after getting used to my XD i thought the grip angle was kinda extreme but the prices are so comparable now and the Gen 2 have the finger grooves n all of that, plus the polyginal barrell like my old Desert Eagle makes clean up a lot easier. Not to mention Glocks hostory and reputation makes it really hard to criticize them too much. I actually was considering a Gen 2 Glock 17 as my next purchase as i already have a 44 boom-stick i want another 9mm for plinking and home defense. I lile revolvers for their reliability plus the ability to feed rounds through it that can crack an engine block. But once you run dry its a paper weight. So i want something with capacity and cheap to shoot. From what ive read and heard from almost every Glock owner i guess the damn things are as reliable as a revolver and indestructable (figuretively) plus i think someone already said it, they make about a gagillion after market doo dads for them from 30 rd mags to integral guide rod lazer sights (thats just cool) aaaannnndd theyre priced about the same these days as an XD.

The XD comes with the extra mags (cool) a mag holder (eeeehhhh...never used mine) a holster (again, eeehhhh....up to you) and some magazine feedy doo dad i never tool out of the box.

Glocks come with a Glock. And a Magazine. I dont even know if they come with an extra mag.

But after 3 XDs (2-.45s and one tactical 40) i can say confidently they are great guns. Accurate, user friendly (breakdown n cleaning) and reliable as hell. Plus they feed virrually anything from 180 to 230 grain, standard to plus p loads. 
Its not a bad purchase. AND they keep their resale value pretty good.

Glocks, from what i hear are the same if not better (like i said, itll probably be MY next purchase) not as much doodads out of the box, buy one can aquire that stuff over time.

The only FN ive ever shot was a five-seven, but i liked it because fully loaded with 20 rounds it was lighter than the guys smith n wesson M&P unloaded and it shot so smooth it was rediculous. But ive heard NOTHING bad about them. The only thing i dont like about THEM is the price. For that kind of money i would get an H&K USP or try out the P30. But thats just me. Ive shot ONE USP 9mm and fell in love with them. But i dont do 1000.00 guns. And i can only assume they both are kickass weapons as i almost NEVER see used ones for sale.

Sorry that was so long, hope it helped tho.  good luck...post whatever you buy. Im curious to see what u go with.


----------

